# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >   Anyone been here?  Need some honest reviews.  My brother has the SBH house for March.  I am planning to take my family to Mexico at this resort.   Thoughts?

## ChasBidd

Anyone been here?  Need some honest reviews.  My brother has the SBH house for March.  I am planning to take my family to Mexico at this resort.   Thoughts?

----------

